# calf hutches



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anybody know of a site that has the basic plans for a very basic calf hutch? I was toying with the idea of trying to build a couple. 

Thanks 
Caren


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

Why toy with the idea.
4 sheets of plywood and 5 2x4's and you got a great 4x8 calf hutch.

Cut 3 of the 2x4's in half (4' long)
Cut one of the plywood in half (4' x 4')
The 3 big sheets of plywood will be the sides and top.
The small plywood is the ends.
Put a 2x4 in each corner (4) to nail the plywood together.
Do the same with the 2 long 2x4's where the top meets the sides.
Use the last 2 small 2x4's to brace the bottom from moving in and out. 
1 at about 2.5ft from front and 2.5 feet from back.
Cut a hole in front for calf to get in.
If you live in a real cold area hang a sack over opening and cover the top with black tar paper. The black paper will attract sun light and warm inside.

After calf moves out you spray with bleach/water then drag to new ground for next occupant.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Would it be cost effective to build this my self or would it be better to look for the plastic ones on an auction sale?

Also I have minimal exprience with power tools....Is this doable? It doesn't sound to hard.

Caren


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

My plan is similar, but for a smaller hutch.

2 sheets of 4x8 plywood.

Some 2x4s

Cut one sheet in half, so you have 2 sections 4x4 each. They will be the top and back wall. The top will only cover 1/2 of the hutch.

Screw or nail the 2x4s onto the sides where the back wall and roof will meet. 

Now you need a front gate of some kind. I used odds and ends of lumber to make a gate. 

About every other week, I would move the hutch back 9 feet to keep them on fresh ground. 

If it is winter, I face them south and in the summer, north. 

Your best bet is finding some used ones at an auction!!!!!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Calf hutches are designed to create heat, and during the colder months it is important for calves. Some farms use a greenhouse to grow their calves during the cold months, could fashion the same type of thing in a small scale. The option also for ventilation for the warmer nights.


Jeff


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

Caren said:


> Would it be cost effective to build this my self or would it be better to look for the plastic ones on an auction sale?
> 
> Also I have minimal exprience with power tools....Is this doable? It doesn't sound to hard.
> 
> Caren



The poly hutches cost about $250 to $300 each. The wooden one cost about $80 but are harder to clean.
If I could find used poly hutches for about $150 I would get those.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

The poly ones (I have three from CalfTel - you could find them on a Google search) are well worth the $$ in my honest opinion. They are practically indestructible and have multiple uses. I got these several years ago.

I have used them for miniature donkeys, Great Pyrenees doghouses, even a "cat dining hall". I fenced up the opening in the front, put the cats' food in through the side door, and they are the only ones able to get in to the food. 

I am currently using a double hutch as a garden tool shed. It holds alot of stuff - sprayer, muck buckets, gardening tools, tomato ladders, etc. Old pallets as flooring. I had to put a gate across the opening, though, because the Pyrs like to steal and chew on my tools and other gardening stuff. 

The double hutch used to serve as a loafing shed out in the pasture for the miniature donkeys. 

I had even thought about using the double hutch as a woodshed, but the need for a gardening shed was greater.

A big plus is that I can move these myself as they are lightweight. I do stake them down with tee posts & ties because we get a lot of strong winds here. 

A couple of old pallets, topped with a sheet of old plywood keeps the occupant(s) off the cold or wet ground in the winter time.

I'm planning to do something else about the cats' dining hall, and use that calf hutch for the goats I'm wanting to get.

These hutches can be mounted on skids, making them heavier and more stable. Then they could be easily moved with a small tractor. 

Just my two cents. Hope it gives someone some good ideas.

NeHi Mama


----------

